# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Buying a Laptop, need some advice.

## lxhackdxl

So im going to be buying a laptop for myself fairly soon, after christmas most likely. And i have some questions.

Im pretty much going to be playing games on it. im not looking for over the top laptop. 

Toshiba - Satellite Laptop / AMD E-Series Processor / 15.6" Display / 3GB Memory / 320GB Hard Drive - Black - C655D-S5303

How does this one compare up to say.. if i wanted to play WoW or SW:TOR on it?

----------


## JD

Don't buy a 300$ laptop, you won't be happy with it.

----------


## Phygar

^^^

Also, it could maybe play wow on the lowest settings.

----------


## Freefall552

Never buy a computer with a single core cpu and intergrated graphics.

----------


## stoneharry

If you want to play games on a laptop, your looking at paying £800+ to play modern games at the lowest graphics.

'Netbooks' and other such cheaper laptops are just a con and really overpriced for what you get.

----------


## lxhackdxl

so tihs kind of computer wouldnt play WoW to well? 

im not looking to play it at max settings, just so i can log in and play for a little bit. i mean i use to play on a laptop, but i recently sold my computers and old laptop, so i dont have anything to play on anymore, or at least my own computer to play it on.

----------


## stoneharry

I seriously doubt it can play WoW, even on lowest graphics. It only has a single processor and on-board graphics card.

----------


## Nikentic

My current laptop, WEBHALLEN.com - ASUS K53BY-SX201V - AMD E450 / 4GB / 500GB / 15.6" / HD 6470 / BT/ Win 7 HP, manages to play games even at medium settings, and it's not that expensive. 10.5kr per pound.

----------


## lxhackdxl

Sony - VAIO Laptop / AMD E-Series Processor / 15.5&#34; Display / 4GB Memory - Charcoal Black - VPCEL22FX/B


was thinking about this one..

----------


## Narudan

Probably not a good idea to buy from bestbuy. And you want a better processor and gfx.

----------


## lxhackdxl

like i satted before.. iv played on laptops before with way shittier hardware. im just wondering if either of these will play it decently. i dont need it to run flawlessly

----------


## Soulrez

> Probably not a good idea to buy from bestbuy. And you want a better processor and gfx.


Agreed. Best Buy isn't the ideal place to buy PCs at.

Most PCs that Best Buy gets are either outdated, or shitty in general. That's why they sell at a much lower price.

This is my personal experience: I have bought 3 laptops from Best Buy, all had issues in about 1-2 years. First computer's hard drive died and had back light issues. Second computer also had display issues, but I'm still using it with an external monitor. The last computer just totally got screwed within a month. The contrast on the monitor itself was screwed up, no way we could fix it and we had to take it back.

Now back to my main point, I would suggest you buy from the actual company instead of retailers. And as many have said, don't go for integrated graphics, you want a separate video card because it is more powerful, and you can upgrade it.
To be honest, single-core processor won't affect much of your gameplay. Dual core just means there are two cores to distribute the processor's work load and making it more efficient.

Also, your computer has 3GB of RAM. I would reconsider this part. Most modern computers have 4GB-8GB. You can still run WoW with 3, but it will be slow and laggy at times.

Good luck with your new computer!

----------

